# Your most Emotional and Memorable moments of Game. (SPOILERS AHEAD!)



## gameranand (Mar 29, 2011)

You know guys I recently played and completed ME2 DLC Liar of the Shadow Broker. And the last conversation between Liara  and Sheperd if sheperd had a realtionship with Liara in ME1 was really touchy. It was quite emotional and most romantic moments in a game I have played. 
Please Share yours.
These are mine videos.
[YOUTUBE]DrsBf8VKa20[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]bn2mjb1ApRE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Your most Emotional and Touchy moments of Game.*

"The Witcher" is full of emotional and difficult moral choices.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Your most Emotional and Touchy moments of Game.*

Well you know in this video the most touchy line was his
*I spent two years mourning you. So if we're going to try this, I need to know you're always coming back.* 
It really touched me.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Your most Emotional and Touchy moments of Game.*

GTA IV also felt pretty emotional when I had to make the choice to kill or leave Darko Brevic..

many other choices too....


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Your most Emotional and Touchy moments of Game.*

In GTA3, at first clip, your GF will ditch you for money they l00t from the bank. That's not fair and unexpected from GF... She is a b**** .... sorry, i was a kid back then i still remember how many bad words i learned to scold her....


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Your most Emotional and Touchy moments of Game.*



> In GTA3, at first clip, your GF will ditch you for money they l00t from the bank. That's not fair and unexpected from GF... She is a b**** .... sorry, i was a kid back then i still remember how many bad words i learned to scold her....




Yeah.....




THe ending of Mafia- City of lost heaven is also pretty emotional


----------



## soumo27 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Your most Emotional and Touchy moments of Game.*

In the ending of Mafia II :- When Vito sees Joe taken into another road ///

"Sorry Kid, Joe wasn't part of our deal"


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Your most Emotional and Touchy moments of Game.*

Endings of Mafia, Ico and Shadow of The Colossus


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Your most Emotional and Touchy moments of Game.*



thetechfreak said:


> Yeah.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



QFT.Best ending for me of all the games I have played.Nice story too.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Your most Emotional and Touchy moments of Game.*

Hmm Portal got pretty emotional, especially when I had to kill GLaDOS also, this flash gaem Alexander Ocias makes games


----------



## gameranand (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Your most Emotional and Touchy moments of Game.*

Just recalled Prince of Persia and The Two Thrones.
When Kaileena was killed that was also a very emotional moment for me.
[YOUTUBE]wKWOONWCN8Y[/YOUTUBE]

Hey guys I am requesting you please also attach a video of that event if you can. That would be nice because then we can see that moment.


----------



## Faun (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Your most Emotional and Touchy moments of Game.*

The video recorder revelation near the end in Lakeside View hotel (Silent Hill 2). James why did you do it ?

And the ending credit song (Take Me Home - After midnight project) in Prey.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Your most Emotional and Touchy moments of Game.*

First off, very nice topic. 

Red Dead Redemption's ending was very emotional. 

Heavy Rain. The part where Ethan looses his first son, Jason.

Kane & Lynch: Dead Men. For the people who have played it, know exactly how powerful this part is and possibly, the best in that game. Let the video do the talking:



Spoiler



[youtube]es9kRRd2z_I[/youtube]



Mafia's ending was another great one.

Bionic Commando's ending was another emotional moment.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Your most Emotional and Touchy moments of Game.*



			
				Ethan_Hunt said:
			
		

> Mafia's ending was another great one.


Yes it was. Very good and emotional.


----------



## mohiuddin (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Your most Emotional and Touchy moments of Game.*

metro 2033 last scene at the top of the tower was touching ofcourse with that sound impact...and yea, mafia ending also.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: Your most Emotional and Touchy moments of Game.*

As no one gave the video for Mafia Ending so here it is.



Spoiler



[YOUTUBE]4ObjjB4MajM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Piyush (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: Your most Emotional and Touchy moments of Game.*

in GTA SA when we have to kill our childhood friends ryder and big smoke


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: Your most Emotional and Touchy moments of Game.*

When I used a chainsaw for the first time in L4D2. Best melee weapon EVER!!


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: Your most Emotional and Touchy moments of Game.*

In SH:Homecoming when Alex has to make his choice of killing his mother by himself or not.....


----------



## sanoob.tv (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: Your most Emotional and Touchy moments of Game.*

Medal of honour-2010
Rabbit dying at the end was touching


----------



## abhidev (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Your most Emotional and Touchy moments of Game.*

Mafia-I was indeed one of the best crafted game I have ever played...I mean the voice over, gameplay and most importantly the story is so impressive....loved it totally....was better than Mafia-II


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Your most Emotional and Touchy moments of Game.*



			
				 abhidev said:
			
		

> ....was better than Mafia-II



Have to agree with you on this. Apart from the Graphics part Mafia 1 is better than Mafia II. 

The story left we enthralled. 11/10 for Mafia.









Ontopic- another Emotional moment-

In Call of Duty: Black Ops,
when Mason says "I remember where it is....." that moment felt great. All the hardwork finally paid off in the end off the game. The numbers thing really kept me interested in the missions.

Also in the end, when Jets flew by in formation it was great.

Loved Black Ops, well made game and good story(not awesome). 9/10


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: Your most Emotional and Touchy moments of Game.*

when i had to incarnate companion cube in portal  

the cake is a lie.....

Valve is so awesome, there each and every game is so fantastic. Half life series, portal, l4d, cs, team fortress... ♥ VALVe


----------



## CA50 (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: Your most Emotional and Touchy moments of Game.*

for me then a game ends then feel sad L especially games like crysis


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: Your most Emotional and Touchy moments of Game.*

I recently completed Red Dead Redemption on my friends' Xbox 360. And It had one memorable incident.. That I can never forget.

The episode where we have to ride to Mexico on horse. It is easily one of the best moments I have had while playing a game. The song, Sun set, Color tone, animals here and there, environment.. everything was perfect.

This is the video I found in YouTube... for you guys who haven't played the game... this is for you 

[youtube]qGuYQ-VtfFY[/youtube]


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: Your most Emotional and Touchy moments of Game.*

I still remember that ride. It was like watching a movie. Man, it was awesome.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: Your most Emotional and Touchy moments of Game.*

Thanks vamsi. Video is damn good. Sad that this game is not for us PC gamers.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: Your most Emotional and Touchy moments of Game.*



vamsi_krishna said:


> This is the video I found in YouTube... for you guys who haven't played the game... this is for you



At first I was watching that video, expecting something to happen at any moment. But I soon realize the best part of this video. The music. And then I listened to it 2 more times.

I hope I can have XBox someday, just so that I can experience this game, and this plot, first hand.


----------



## Faun (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: Your most Emotional and Touchy moments of Game.*



vineet369 said:


> I hope I can have XBox someday, just so that I can experience this game, and this plot, first hand.



I hope the buggers release it on PC. Not gonna buy Xbox 3shitty


----------



## abhidev (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: Your most Emotional and Touchy moments of Game.*

Red dead redemption is not for pc??


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: Your most Emotional and Touchy moments of Game.*

Yep. Its ain't coming to PC AFAIK, not this year atleast.


----------



## Krow (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: Your most Emotional and Touchy moments of Game.*

Agreed with Ethan. Bionic Commando's ending is pretty emo.  I remember NVIDIAGeek spoiling that ending for all by posting screenies.


----------



## quan chi (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: Your most Emotional and Touchy moments of Game.*

COD mw2 the bridge in co-op.The music is melodramatic.


[YOUTUBE]32dP4VQAnA8[/YOUTUBE]


The climax of MW1.


----------



## Faun (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: Your most Emotional and Touchy moments of Game.*

Silent Hill 2

Do not watch the video if you don't want to spoil the game.


Spoiler



[youtube]Ai3npHpm0Ag[/youtube]


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Your most Emotional and Touchy moments of Game.*



			
				Faun said:
			
		

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by vineet369
> I hope I can have XBox someday, just so that I can experience this game, and this plot, first hand.
> I hope the buggers release it on PC. Not gonna buy Xbox 3shitty


 Well, rockstar release their games on pc but they take their time and even then they are bad ports. example - GTA IV. Anyways, i would too love to play it, hope they release it on pc soon.
Rockstar is awesome, but i really-really don't like their not releasing their games on pc, i will miss out on L.A. Noire too until it comes out on pc.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Your most Emotional and Touchy moments of Game.*

Guys, another emotional moment=

Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 ending



Spoiler



[YOUTUBE]T7v5uDy9Zr0[/YOUTUBE]

When our man takes out the knife out of his heart man that moment I was enthralled. I didnt expect such a dramatic ending that the knife will go SPLAT into the eye of Makarov, it felt great. Couldnt have asked for a better ending. Sigh, Black Ops doesnt have such a great ending


----------



## gameranand (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Your most Emotional and Touchy moments of Game.*

In most games people find the ending to be emotional but in Splinter Cell double Agent.


Spoiler



I find the prologue of the game quite emotional. When they were telling about Sam Fischer that his Daughter is Dead and He has nothing to lose.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: Your most Emotional and Touchy moments of Game.*

Well I find the ending of mass Effect 2 quite emotional when anyone of your crew or squad died in suicide mission.
Although I managed to save each and everyone but watching youtube videos was quite sad for me.


----------



## Techn0crat (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: Your most Emotional and Touchy moments of Game.*

No mention of Fallout 3?
This game is full of emotional and touchy moments.(Or cruel or sadistic, depends on you.)


----------



## gameranand (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Your most Emotional and Touchy moments of Game.*

Well Fallout 3 is a good game but its ending does not touched me because I saw it all coming. The most emotional moment was when protagonist father sacrificed himself to save others.


----------



## Techn0crat (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Your most Emotional and Touchy moments of Game.*

yup.plus many the NPCs have some nice moments as well.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Your most Emotional and Touchy moments of Game.*

Well yes actually every time you make a good decision like say a side quest regarding a boy don't remember the name. In that quest you have to talk to her aunt in Rivet City to keep him and when you inform the boy about that actually you'll get happy after seeing that boy so happy. Also there are a lot of these type of moments depending on your decisions and all.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 26, 2011)

*Re: Your most Emotional and Touchy moments of Game.*

Right now playing DAO and in Return to Ostagar DLC when I see my king hanging around without clothes and left to rot I felt pity for him. That was emotional moment for me. He was a king and he didn't got the respect after his death.
[YOUTUBE]PhUJmOWucmQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sarath (Jun 26, 2011)

*Re: Your most Emotional and Touchy moments of Game.*

When Dylan dies in the ending of Dino Crysis 2 (PSone). I literally cried and I am not even embarrassed to say it. I played that game like 10times over. 

Next in line, 7 years later, Heavy Rain, 



Spoiler



When Ethan consumes poison in return for his childs life and walks to the last clue to his sons location


 the pre climax scene for Ethan Mars is just too difficult to handle. No crying, guess I grew up in these 7years 

And DMC 3 when Dante watches his brother lost to Hell in the ending.


----------



## mitraark (Jun 26, 2011)

*Re: Your most Emotional and Touchy moments of Game.*

Dead SPace 2 , at the very end  .... i won;t say more or it would be spoiler


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 26, 2011)

*Re: Your most Emotional and Touchy moments of Game.*

Forgot to mention, this section from Devil May Cry 4:

[youtube]Ro1PsaD3NwQ&feature=related[/youtube]

Nero's anger @2:02 was just awesome. Also from 1:00 to 1:20, it was brilliantly executed scene. Very touching.

and this (ending):



Spoiler



[youtube]eQkJWyrAsVY&feature=related[/youtube]



The 0:43 part and the 1:18. The background score just nailed it.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 26, 2011)

*Re: Your most Emotional and Touchy moments of Game.*



			
				mitraark said:
			
		

> Dead SPace 2 , at the very end .... i won;t say more or it would be spoiler


Well actually emotional moments of the game are spoiler themselves and its the thread for that so you can certainly share that with us.


			
				Ethan_Hunt said:
			
		

> Nero's anger @2:02 was just awesome. Also from 1:00 to 1:20, it was brilliantly executed scene. Very touching.


Yes right. Specially the scream from Nero for Kyrie.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: Your most Emotional and Touchy moments of Game.*

*1. TombRaider Underworld: *Lara gunning down her mother now turned into a thrall.
*2. Half Life 2: EP2:* Eli Vance ketting killed by Advisors as Alyx watches helplessly.
*3. Modern Warfar 2:* Shepherd betraying Roach & Ghost.
*4. Medal Of Honor (2010): *Rabbit succumbed to his wounds as Mother & the rest of the team watches.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: Your most Emotional and Touchy moments of Game.*



thetechfreak said:


> Guys, another emotional moment=
> 
> Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 ending
> 
> ...





Spoiler



That was General Shepherd


----------



## Alok (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Your most Emotional and Touchy moments of Game.*

*1.Prince of Persia The sands of time
when prince holds dagger at edges and farah hangs.



Spoiler



death of farah !

[YOUTUBE]YrtvdTsXcC4[/YOUTUBE]



2.Ending of Prince Of Persia 4 (2nd ending)*



Spoiler



[YOUTUBE]L3zg-xCO2MA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## gameranand (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: Your most Emotional and Touchy moments of Game.*

Quite honestly I didn't understood why he freed Ahriman again but still. You know there was a DLC released which was for consoles only and it showed different ending than this one. But sadly that ending was also sad for prince as Elika left him alone in darkness and blamed him for this curse. 


> In Epilogue, it is shown that the Prince and Elika survive, and retreat to an underground palace. Elika leaves the Prince, however they both end up battling Elika's father once again. They escape the first battle, reunited, and they both attempt to leave the palace alive. While on their way, Elika shows her disdain for the Prince multiple times, with the Prince insisting that by freeing her, they 'stand a chance' against Ahriman. In a final battle against Elika's father, the Prince succeeds in surviving him by impaling him on spikes. In the end, Elika leaves the Prince in search for her people, and the Prince is left alone in the dark.


----------



## Alok (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: Your most Emotional and Touchy moments of Game.*



gameranand said:


> Quite honestly I didn't understood why he freed Ahriman again



he just want to make Alika alive again.

Anyways i haven't xbox 360 to play dlc.

Ubisoft left up pc gamers in a half story.


Well again they released forgotten sands that was a bunch of bugs making it unplayable.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: Your most Emotional and Touchy moments of Game.*



			
				Kola2842 said:
			
		

> he just want to make Alika alive again.


That I know very well but he took all the pain to imprison him and I guess he knew what was coming to Elika and he risked the entire world by saving her.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: Your most Emotional and Touchy moments of Game.*

Devil May Cry 3



Spoiler



Mary (Lady) killing her own father, Arkham. 

[youtube]POIm3pLKhFE[/youtube]



Guys please spoiler tag your videos and comments appropriately. I'll add that to the thread title, there is a lot of talk about game endings and trust me, not everyone would want that spoiled.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: Your most Emotional and Touchy moments of Game. (SPOILERS AHEAD!)*



			
				Ethan_Hunt said:
			
		

> Guys please spoiler tag your videos and comments appropriately. I'll add that to the thread title, there is a lot of talk about game endings and trust me, not everyone would want that spoiled.


Thanks for adding that to the title I was just about to ask you that.
Will add spoiler tag to the posts ahead.


----------



## nishant1512 (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Your most Emotional and Touchy moments of Game. (SPOILERS AHEAD!)*

*Call Of Duty Modern Warfare 2* : 



Spoiler



Betrayal Of Shepard


*Fallout 3* : 



Spoiler



Death of father n then Protagonist Himself to save world


----------



## rchi84 (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Your most Emotional and Touchy moments of Game. (SPOILERS AHEAD!)*

The "Would you kindly" Revelation in Bioshock elicited a response from me. And I'll admit, I was depressed when the big reveal of Knights of the Old Republic happens.

Death of Eli Vance is another.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Your most Emotional and Touchy moments of Game. (SPOILERS AHEAD!)*

Prince of Persia Warrior Within when Prince says "*I am the architect of my own destruction*".


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: Your most Emotional and Touchy moments of Game. (SPOILERS AHEAD!)*

I remember plying Kane n Lynch..



Spoiler



When the Seven kills Kane's wife.... that was vary touching for me


----------



## gameranand (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: Your most Emotional and Touchy moments of Game. (SPOILERS AHEAD!)*

When everyone was going for final battle in DAO. Will upload a video as soon as I upload that on youtube of that.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: Your most Emotional and Touchy moments of Game. (SPOILERS AHEAD!)*

inFamous 2 endings are so emotional.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: Your most Emotional and Touchy moments of Game. (SPOILERS AHEAD!)*

Borderlands:


Spoiler



when T.K. Baha was brutally murdered and was hanged upside down to a ceiling fan by a group of psycho and midgets


----------



## v.Na5h (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: Your most Emotional and Touchy moments of Game.*



Ethan_Hunt said:


> Guys please spoiler tag your videos and comments appropriately. I'll add that to the thread title, there is a lot of talk about game endings and trust me, not everyone would want that spoiled.



and yes please mention the name of the game...before spoiler tag...
otherwise nobody would bother to read it


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: Your most Emotional and Touchy moments of Game. (SPOILERS AHEAD!)*

^ LOL. True.


----------



## masterkd (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Your most Emotional and Touchy moments of Game.*



gameranand said:


> Just recalled Prince of Persia and The Two Thrones.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Ahha..just remembered..my best PoP game..played atleast 6 times in various difficulty levels..and yeah this is most emotional moment of the game..and the ending of the game "Time is a river....." gave me a different emotional feeling too..felt really sad when the series was over!!


----------



## Alok (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Your most Emotional and Touchy moments of Game. (SPOILERS AHEAD!)*

^^ I think that is not "Time is a river..." but that is - "Time is an ocean..."

Yeah i remember it is

*"Time is an ocean in a storm. You may wonder who i really am, and why i say this. Come and i will tell u a tale like none you have ever heard."*

this series i loved so much specially *The Sand of Time and POP:2008*

I don't like only one that is Forgotten Sands due its bugs which makes it unplayable.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Your most Emotional and Touchy moments of Game. (SPOILERS AHEAD!)*

I adore Ubisoft for such a great series storywise. I have played many games with real good stories but this game was different. It was not about saving the world or anything. It was a tale of one man who's life is changed on a event by his own hands. His fate is written that he'll die and he changed his fate and defeated his fate himself.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Your most Emotional and Touchy moments of Game. (SPOILERS AHEAD!)*

Brothers in Arms Series Hill30 & Hells Highway is the most emotional FPS game i played

*youtu.be/ZWTTpyN7Oyo

*youtu.be/SHGmpnA39Ts


----------



## abhidev (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Your most Emotional and Touchy moments of Game. (SPOILERS AHEAD!)*

awesome final scene from SPC-Conviction



Spoiler



[YOUTUBE]TQKYw4p5984[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## soumo27 (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Your most Emotional and Touchy moments of Game. (SPOILERS AHEAD!)*

^^The video/picture inside spoiler tag is invisible!


----------



## Alok (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Your most Emotional and Touchy moments of Game. (SPOILERS AHEAD!)*

*^^yeah there is nothing.*



gameranand said:


> I adore Ubisoft for such a great series storywise. I have played many games with real good stories but this game was different. It was not about saving the world or anything. It was a tale of one man who's life is changed on a event by his own hands. His fate is written that he'll die and he changed his fate and defeated his fate himself.



+1 , whole series has amazing storyline. It is best story i heard


----------



## Skud (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Your most Emotional and Touchy moments of Game. (SPOILERS AHEAD!)*

Max Payne 2, when Mona died. And in FEAR, nearing the end, I was actually feeling sad for Alma. It was a very very emotionally disturbing game for me.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Your most Emotional and Touchy moments of Game. (SPOILERS AHEAD!)*

Oh how can I forget FEAR. Damn scientists. What they did to Alma was real bad and even though our main mission in whole game is to kill her but still I feel that what she is doing is right.


----------



## Skud (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Your most Emotional and Touchy moments of Game. (SPOILERS AHEAD!)*



gameranand said:


> Oh how can I forget FEAR. Damn scientists. What they did to Alma was real bad and even though our main mission in whole game is to kill her but still I feel that what she is doing is right.




Yeah, damn scientists. Never I have felt for any villain in games. But FEAR was an extraordinary game, and an awesome shooter.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Your most Emotional and Touchy moments of Game. (SPOILERS AHEAD!)*



soumo27 said:


> ^^The video/picture inside spoiler tag is invisible!



fixed


----------



## gameranand (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Your most Emotional and Touchy moments of Game. (SPOILERS AHEAD!)*



			
				Skud said:
			
		

> Yeah, damn scientists. Never I have felt for any villain in games. But FEAR was an extraordinary game, and an awesome shooter.


Yeah that was a strange feeling. Usually its the protagonist for whom we have a soft corner but in this game its villain.

Here is the video from *Dragon Age Origins* I was talking about. Everyone going to war and Arl Eamon's story telling in this video is awesome. Well for me at least. 


Spoiler



[YOUTUBE]QktO-PslZkY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## gameranand (Jul 10, 2011)

*Your Funny Incidents/Moments in Games (Spoiler Alert)*

OK I got the idea of this thread from *tkin* so credit goes to him.

Post your funny incident of games and please be honest it must be yours not from net.

Here is mine. Well not that funny but its very funny and silly for me.
I was playing Fallout 3 and at that time I didn't had a net connection. So I read or heard somewhere randomly that you get a very nice piece of Armor by completing a quest and will also get a device by which you'll get money for exploration and that was enough for me to search the map for this quest. So I knew from the same source that some sick lady will give you the mission and mission is in "Our Lady of Hope Hospital". I thought that the lady must be in that hospital and so I nearly cleared the DC area by killing and mostly hiding from mutants to find her and finally I found that hospital. I searched that hospital like 10 times killing everyone inside but didn't find her. So sad from my failure I started going places randomly like a drunk guy who failed and finally found that lady in a Museum with fu(king ghouls(who would have thought that the ghouls who are killing me are saving her. I hadn't met any friendly ghoul till that point). So then she gave me quest and the mission was actually in that hospital but I had to rescue her friends and so mission was a walk in park for me as I had already killed everyone inside.

Tkin please add your incident you mentioned in Fallout thread here.


----------



## tkin (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: Your Funny Incidents/Moments in Games (Spoiler Alert)*

Hmm, mine.

Well those who had played Fallout 3 know that armor is very important, and also attacks damage armor and they break, leaving you vulnerable.

Now there was a mission from moira that needed you to plant a sensor in mirelurk egg hive, and you can't kill any mirelurk, so I got in there, got my armor damaged along side my health and ultimately lost way and died(did not have enough lock pick skill to go for alternate route), so loaded last save game, took my armor off and ran in there in my underpants and attaching steam packs to quick key, did the mission using 4 steampaks only, you should have seen me running in front of a bunch of mirelurk in my underpants


----------



## soumo27 (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: Your Funny Incidents/Moments in Games (Spoiler Alert)*

^^I played Fallout 3 for only a few hours...After exiting Megatron, I quit the game..

And I got my first dress, just before exiting that Vault 101... All those time, I was in that underpant  . I just could not get the basic idea of the game...


----------



## topgear (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Your Funny Incidents/Moments in Games (Spoiler Alert)*

^^ same experience here when I first started playing this game - this was my first CRPG game but I've completed Fallout 3 and all the DLCs anyway


----------



## gameranand (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Your Funny Incidents/Moments in Games (Spoiler Alert)*

If I may quote tkin here is what made me  In first one he is talking about deathclaw which are extremely fast and mirelurks which are usually mutated crabs so in water.  


tkin said:


> I did, ran like hell, it came after me like a mad bull, jumped off from a cliff, broke a leg, took 2 steam packs, then before it came close ran into water, there got beat up by mirelurks, came to shore and god's gift, the alien blaster(the random drop) was lying in front of me, took it up and killed the mirelurks and teleported to megaton, was the most hair raising moment in that game.
> 
> PS: Also when doing moira's mission I had to implant a sensor in the mirelurks egg hive, now mirelurks damaged my armor, so I took off my armor, ran like hell towards the egg hive in my underpants and implanted it and ran back out again, the armor was more important to me than my health.


----------



## asingh (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Your Funny Incidents/Moments in Games (Spoiler Alert)*

^^
Running out of ammo in RE5. Complete level with melee.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 11, 2011)

asingh said:
			
		

> Running out of ammo in RE5. Complete level with melee.


Well you must be wasting ammo a lot because I never ran out of ammo in this game. Take head shots mostly and for most part use your very first pistol of the game. Thats the best for first playthrough and upgrade it whenever a updrade is unlocked and at full upgrade it will carry 100 bullets in one mag.. Also the machinegun you get in very first level is really good and by full upgrade it can carry about 300 bullets in one mag.


----------



## asingh (Jul 11, 2011)

^^
Guess was playing it like an FPS. Trigger happy.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 11, 2011)

Thats the beauty of RE. The most scary part is running out of ammo.


----------



## topgear (Jul 12, 2011)

^^ I remember when I played RE4 for the first time and as I was running out of ammo all the time ( at the very beginning to be precise ) I had left the game and after Ethan has told me to take it easily I had played , enjoyed and completed the game - this time I had plenty of ammo and supplies ( played it like CRPG ) and used every resource efficiently. 

The most toughest part was to save ashley with a sniper gun and the boss fight on the falling containers and the last speed boat ride was one of the best experience I have ever had on any games so far


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 12, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ I remember when I played RE4 for the first time and as I was running out of ammo all the time ( at the very beginning to be precise ) I had left the game and after Ethan has told me to take it easily I had played , enjoyed and completed the game - this time I had plenty of ammo and supplies ( played it like CRPG ) and used every resource efficiently.
> 
> The most toughest part was to save ashley with a sniper gun and the boss fight on the falling containers and the last speed boat ride was one of the best experience I have ever had on any games so far



one of the best in survival horror....


----------



## asingh (Jul 12, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Thats the beauty of RE. The most scary part is running out of ammo.



Yea, unlike other typical shooters, where one can test out a few magazines to get the look and feel. Blow up some containers for the heck of it. Shoot at walls to see debris and shells. Then re-load and move on.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 12, 2011)

A big emotional point for me in COD: Modern Warfare 2


*ULTIMATE SPOILER*



Spoiler



In the ending, after we fall from the waterfall we just have a knife in our hadnds. All weapons lost. And get the objective- Kill Shepherd we go out to kill him.

After we kill the Shepherd's guy we push shephard onto the car and HE STABS THE knife into our heart that moment dam/\/!!!
Had a HUDE adrenaline rush. The next few seconds watching him and Price fight was EPIC!!!!
After that when I got the message Press "F (or sumthin)" to take out the knife it left me speechless


And then the FINAL KNIFE THROW !!! WHOWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


That was the first COD game I played. And that game onwwards I became a HUGE FAN of COD games  


Here is the vid- [YOUTUBE]1q7djf01pVQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## abhidev (Jul 12, 2011)

definitely it was an awesome cinematic feel........


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jul 12, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> A big emotional point for me in COD: Modern Warfare 2
> 
> 
> *ULTIMATE SPOILER*
> ...



Then u should also try COD4MW the ending on that one is also awesome & to add a fantastic story also there is a Level in between which u will never forget No Spoilers


----------



## asingh (Jul 12, 2011)

When ever I get a sound "kaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaang" and then a BSOD. That is memorable.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 12, 2011)

mithun_mrg said:
			
		

> Then u should also try COD4MW the ending on that one is also awesome & to add a fantastic story also there is a Level in between which u will never forget No Spoilers


 Have heard a lot bout it. Everyone says its better than Black Ops and Modern Warfare 2

Will give a try soon. And when I am done , I will post my experience 


BTW, I will post a memorable experience tommorow again


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 12, 2011)

mithun_mrg said:


> *there is a Level in between which u will never forget No Spoilers*



That flashback level??


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jul 12, 2011)

axes2t2 said:


> That flashback level??



no dude the "Aftermath" Level wasn't it


----------



## Skud (Jul 12, 2011)

Another emotional moment for me was when I first time won a race in the original Colin McRae Rally. And this after trying for a full month. These days Dirt gets completed twice within that time. 

Also memorable and satisfying was the last bullet shot of Max Payne, and watching the tower came down on the helicopter.


----------



## asingh (Jul 12, 2011)

Any boss in DS2.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 12, 2011)

Yeah right on my first playthrough of RE5 I ran out of ammo and I was like WTF??? What to do now and a boss was in front of me. So I just started the game again and started to conserve ammo from the very beginning.


----------



## Alok (Jul 12, 2011)

When i first played Mass Effect and goes to feros there is a canal in which a lot of geth are waiting.
Everything was going easy and fare.*but fareness ends when i face 3 Krogan warriors near geth transmitor.
They just run toward me and stick to my body and kills me with continuous meelie attack. After trying about 15 times i was able to find a trick then *

I Never got such irritation in killing even a boss.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 13, 2011)

Dragon Age Origins
The final blow to Archdemon. I was like wow.
[YOUTUBE]2cQlcjrGc_4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 13, 2011)

Today I wont talk much but post this video on one of my favourite moments in Car racing.

*NEED FOR SPEED- MOST WANTED*

[YOUTUBE]FEHgHCL3EfU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alok (Jul 14, 2011)

A memorable *from DAO when u lost in fade. Those new powers were very joyful , specially Golem and Spirit form.
I killed a Giant Ogre in only 6 seconds.*


----------



## gameranand (Jul 17, 2011)

Dragon Age Origins - Golems of Amgarrak DLC
Killing Harvester is damn memorable for me. Never tried this hard to kill anyone. I killed him when I was just about to die. One blow I was gone and blow harvester was gone luckily harvester had a bad luck that time.


----------



## Alok (Jul 17, 2011)

That wasn't his bad luck thats your good luck.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jul 19, 2011)

one scene i remember.. 

when duncan ad the king were killed by darkspawn.. was  very emotional....


----------



## Alok (Jul 20, 2011)

I like Duncan's character as much as Morrigan.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jul 20, 2011)

Kola2842 said:


> I like Duncan's character as much as Morrigan.





it's odd but....

is there any cheat to increase the inventory capacity, if you miss on backpack...

also is there are anyway

that the tactics can be done automatically, without player integration

like the other party member do whatever they think best as per the situation.....


----------



## gameranand (Jul 20, 2011)

sumesara said:
			
		

> is there any cheat to increase the inventory capacity, if you miss on backpack...


Yeah I guess there is. Google for DAO cheats you'll find it.


			
				sumesara said:
			
		

> that the tactics can be done automatically, without player integration


Well there are some presets defined already. I usually use to use Defense for Alistar with one modification for Health poultices. You can do the same.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 20, 2011)

Halo reach's ending for me(after the Pillar of Autumn leaves planet reach). Never ever I felt that emotional while playing a video game, Bungie ftw


----------



## topgear (Jul 21, 2011)

Fallout 3 the vanilla game ending - of course if you have very good karma


----------



## gameranand (Jul 21, 2011)

topgear said:
			
		

> Fallout 3 the vanilla game ending - of course if you have very good karma


Yeah right but even if you have all DLCs ending remains same AFAIK.


----------



## topgear (Jul 22, 2011)

Another great moment I can remember when you take the control of all the robots and end Fallout NV and had the final talk with general oliver ( I had 100 speech skill ) - The look on his face looks damn funny when he sees the hoards of robot behind him


----------



## gameranand (Jul 22, 2011)

One moment from Dragon Age Origins Awakening Expansion.
When Ogren was joining Grey Wardens. He drank the blood of Darkspawn and didn't even fall and said "hmm...Not bad". I was like WTF??


----------



## Alok (Jul 22, 2011)

^^lol yeah his name should be Ogre.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 3, 2011)

My emotional moment in bad company 2 was when flynn arives in helicopter to save squad members but an rpg destroys helicopter.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Aug 4, 2011)

i just finished few mission in Witcher 2.....

the moment the scene where the king goes to Temple to find his childs... and ask the Witcehr to stay away for a moment....... 

Geralt just looking outside of the building taking rest from routine fight..... and King tlking to the Priest... King send his child to get ready...

and the Priest kills the king...... That was wow.... hair raising scene....


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 4, 2011)

Not sure if it's been posted before but I just remember Call of Juarez: Bound in Blood's ending:



Spoiler



[youtube]pxURTjbRnMY[/youtube]


----------



## Romonster (Aug 7, 2011)

The ending of Shadow of the Colossus was one of the most emotional and sad scene I have ever seen.

Also, the ending of SMT: Persona 3.


Spoiler



You basically spend most of your time in improving your relationships with other people and in the end you just  die while lying in the arms of a girl. And then the beautiful credits song.
Even though I don't understand a single word it still is awesome.
[YOUTUBE]GhXXJRRHKGw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## gameranand (Aug 9, 2011)

^^ Hey buddy above video ain't working. Don't type the whole URL in Youtube tag just type the content after "v=" and it'll work.


----------



## Romonster (Aug 9, 2011)

^ thanks. Fixed it


----------



## gameranand (May 7, 2012)

Just completed Dead Money DLC of Fallout New Vegas. Even thought I didn't liked the DLA much but the way Vera & Sinclair died was terrible. I felt sorry for them.


----------



## reddead (May 7, 2012)

When i completed mario for the first time and saw "thank you mario but our princess is in another castle"
Totally heartbroken.....
That biotch!


----------



## AcceleratorX (May 10, 2012)

*Emotional*
Bioshock 1 and 2: The whole game environment feels a bit emotional. The audio logs, the cutscenes, and especially the endings.
FEAR 2 - Project Origin: The ending just kills your heart......
Mass Effect 2 and 3: I feel Shepard's pain
Neverwinter Nights 2: Intense story

*Memorable*
1) All of the dialogue in Bulletstorm
2) The ending to Darksiders
3) Brothers in Arms - Hell's Highway - "Black Friday"
4) Red Faction Armageddon - Destruction
5) Prototype's general gameplay


----------



## nims11 (May 10, 2012)

being a classic RPG fan, i have quite many emotional and memorable gaming moments, best of which include
- FF7: when sephiroth killed aerith
- FF7:Crisis Core ending (one of the best and memorable endings, i almost cried)
- Persona 3: Nyx battle + ending
- Valkyria Chronicles 2 final Boss fight
- God of War : ghost of Sparta - final battle with thanatos + death of kratos' bro
- playing more than a feeling on RockBand: unplugged


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 10, 2012)

nims11 said:


> being a classic RPG fan, i have quite many emotional and memorable gaming moments, best of which include
> - FF7: when sephiroth killed aerith
> - *FF7:Crisis Core ending (one of the best and memorable endings, i almost cried)*
> - Persona 3: Nyx battle + ending
> ...



shite,till now i was thinking i was psycho/wuss to cry for dying Zack in FF7:CC



i never spotted this thread so here are my memorable moments in games
god of war ghost of sparta- the scene where kratos rips thanatos' chest
dragonagerigins-the last end scene where the warden plunges his sword into Archdemon's head
mass effect 2-the last scene where the collector base is blown up and then the scene where they show the full reaper fleet starting up somewhere in deep space


----------



## ratzee199 (May 24, 2012)

I am a PC gamer, and I can only give the details of the PC games...
For me, the most memorable moments are plenty...not a single one..so here's the list
1> Ending of Syberia 1 & 2
2> Ending of COD MW1 & COD MW 2
3> Bioshock Ending
4> Beyong Good & Evil...entire game
5> Silent Hill 2...entire game and the music
6> Max Payne 1 opening scene
7> Max Payne 2 ending and the POTF's Late Goodbye
8> Fable Ending
9> Dead Space 2...in the lab where the needle has to go 'IN'...
10> Unreal 2 ending...
11> HL2 EP 2 ending


----------



## Nerevarine (May 24, 2012)

Soap's Death/Ghost's Death
Dragon Age Origins Ending 
Portal 1 Ending
Oblivion Ending


----------



## Raziel (May 24, 2012)

The ending of Syberia II was very touching...also the Endings of Dreamfall The Longest Journey, Legacy of Kain Defiance..
These are some of the BEST games I've ever played.


----------



## theserpent (May 24, 2012)

COD MW 1.


Spoiler



Pokemon games


----------



## gameranand (May 24, 2012)

Dreamfall the longest journey was a average game but the ending was nice and touching for sure.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 18, 2013)

Was just playing Bioshock 1 and saved a little sister and the look she gave me was simply unmatched.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 18, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Soap's Death/Ghost's Death
> Dragon Age Origins Ending
> Portal 1 Ending
> Oblivion Ending



Whoa, I replied this a year ago..
I dont even remember lol
Dragon Age origins  has one of the most EPIC ending of all


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 18, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Whoa, I replied this a year ago..
> I dont even remember lol
> *Dragon Age origins  has one of the most EPIC ending of all*



The whole ending wasn't epic, only Alistair's Pre-Battle speech was


----------



## Flash (Apr 18, 2013)

Killing of Ezio's parents right before his eyes, in AC2.


----------



## abhidev (Apr 18, 2013)

When Menendez goes mad trying to save his sis... COD - BO2


----------



## darkv0id (Apr 18, 2013)

Two of the most emotional ingame moments for me weren't related to the story, but were of my own making. 

Both happened while I was playing Skyrim. Both are long stories, so bear with me , those who are patient will be rewarded with chocolates and a free copy of GTA V when it releases. (Just kidding..)

1. There was this beggar in Markarth, Degaine, who was a drunk and talked rudely to everyone. He asked me to steal a statue from Dibella's temple in Markarth. I was playing a thief/assassin, so I figured, why not? So I stole the statue and gave it to him. He gave me some gold as thanks, don't remember how much. Anyways, I figured he would speak nicely to me now, but nope, still the same, rude talk. So after showing my thief side, I decided to show him my assassin side. I went to one of the towers in Markarth... and gave him an arrow through the eye. Afterwards I looted his body.

I figured that was the end of it, but a few days later I received a letter from the Jarl, saying one of my friends had died, and had left me his money amounting to about 100 gold coins.
The poor guy had left me all he had in his will.

2. In one quest we have to help a girl in Ivarstead in convincing her parents to let her marry the guy she loves. So I helped, and her parents eventually accepted, she married the guy and moved to Riften. Me happy.
A couple of (ingame) days  later, when I was in Riften, some Vampires attacked the people in the main market. I killed the vampires, but not before the vampires killed the guy and girl I helped in getting hitched.So basically, I sent them to their death when I thought I was helping them.

Stuff like this is why I love TES.

TL;DR Read it!


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 18, 2013)

^cool story bro


----------



## snap (Apr 18, 2013)

the first one was the best.


----------



## darkv0id (Apr 19, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> ^cool story bro





snap said:


> the first one was the best.



Thank you!


----------



## abhidev (Apr 19, 2013)

@darkvoid : woaahh!!! 1st was sad


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 19, 2013)

Max Payne 1 and 2


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 19, 2013)

Max Payne 1 Beginning , Mafia 1 ending .


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 19, 2013)

I cried during the song sung by bots in POrtal 2's ending


----------



## gameranand (Apr 19, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> I cried during the song sung by bots in POrtal 2's ending



Seriously ??


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 19, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Seriously ??


Yep, especially when I reached the ground and a cube came out of the lift.


----------



## logout20 (Apr 22, 2013)

far cry 3....Ganja mission...very emotional...


----------



## surajramnani2k8 (Apr 22, 2013)

Max Payne 2 towards the end!


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 22, 2013)

surajramnani2k8 said:


> Max Payne 2 towards the end!


 when he falls from the window. That scene was terrible for me.


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 22, 2013)

1. Max Payne 2, Mona's death scene.
2. Witcher 2's romantic scene in the cave 
3. Portal 2's side story of an early test subject, kinda felt bad for him.
4. Portal 2 again, glados' back story, felt extremely sad for the character


----------



## gameranand (Aug 8, 2013)

Starcraft 2 have a lot of emotional moments but some of them are real nice.
1. Whe n Kerrigan finds out that Jim is dead.
2. When Kerrigan rescues Jim from Mengsk.


----------



## Flash (Aug 9, 2013)

Death of Altair in AC:Revelations..


----------



## snap (Aug 9, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Death of Altair in AC:Revelations..



same here, the greatest assassin dead


----------



## RON28 (Aug 9, 2013)

For me, Mafia's ending was very very emotional, I am kinda attached to that game, when i witnessed it first time i was very shocked.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 9, 2013)

Recently finished Deus Ex: Human Revolution. Had enjoyed every moment of the amazing stealth in the game. I found the ending very emotional.


Spoiler



Especially when Jensen tells the truth. The way he talks about freedom etc






RON28 said:


> For me, Mafia's ending was very very emotional, I am kinda attached to that game, when i witnessed it first time i was very shocked.





RON28 said:


> another one was Halo : Combat evolved's ending, man that game is legendary, simply superb. That music of Halo game still plays in my mind.


----------



## RON28 (Aug 9, 2013)

another one was Halo : Combat evolved's ending, man that game is legendary, simply superb. That music of Halo game still plays in my mind.


----------



## guru_da_preet (Aug 9, 2013)

For me it has to be "Metal gear solid: snake eater" ending


----------



## RON28 (Aug 9, 2013)

Half Life : Episode Two's ending also was very emotional, didn't expected. Still waiting for its sequel.


----------



## terrifficm (Aug 12, 2013)

Max Payne was the game i got really emotional in, Here in when he searches through dark room following blood streak, hearing the cries of his baby and finally when he sees his baby dead, it really hits you hard emotionally.


Max Payne Walkthrough: Part 2 Nightmare [Dead on Arrival] - YouTube


----------



## topgear (Aug 15, 2013)

The sacrifice of Prophet in Crysis 2.


----------



## vijju6091 (Aug 15, 2013)

topgear said:


> The sacrifice of Prophet in Crysis 2.




What a sacrifice


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Aug 16, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Death of Altair in AC:Revelations..



F**k. Didn't know that. I left the game mid way. I'm going to resume it. RIGHT NOW!


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 16, 2013)

Counter Terrorists Win !!! ( when you're alone & the opposing team still has 8 players left in hard mode )


----------



## Flash (Aug 16, 2013)

harsh pranami said:


> f**k. Didn't know that. I left the game mid way. I'm going to resume it. Right now!


spoilers ahead!!


----------



## axelzdly1 (Aug 16, 2013)

My first X-RAY KILL CAM moment in SNIPER ELITE v2...Blinded by that awesomeness!!

Climax of Shadow of the Colossus. 


Spoiler



Especially when agro falls off from the cliff..that's the very first time, I got emotional with a game T.T OH AGRO! T.T



Silent Hill : Shattered Memories @!!!!
Most of the father,daughter moments..

and that relief, every time I find some ammo in dead space 2. 

Dead god! Grace me with a job to buy myself a PS3..!
I'm dying to experience the awesome-ness of Heavy Rain, SOTC HD// and MGS also


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Aug 17, 2013)

After completing POP sands of time at 3:00 am in morning. I played that game using 3d analyzer on 96mb onboard intel graphics.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Aug 17, 2013)

Played Final Fantasy IX recently. Had an awesome ending.


Spoiler



Everyone thinks Zidane has sacrificed himself showing kindness to even the enemy. Their thoughts create a very emotional environment of loss and then he makes a dramatic entrance and calls out to Dagger. Only romantic ending I've ever liked. Well placed since the whole game wasn't filled with lovey-dovey crap like FF VIII.



Final Fantasy VII also had very emotional moments, especially when they discuss the state of Midgar slums and death of Aeris, mostly due to the extraordinary background by Nobuo Uemastu. Loved that dystopian world and somber music environment.

In COD MW2 that moment of pulling out knife from your body was also awesome.

Max Payne 1 & 2 also have good scenes and music that would make you emotional.

Plus I would like to mention my first FPS Project IGI. When I first completed the game my heart was thumping like crazy, all through out the last stage. Aren't first FPS experiences the best?


----------



## petergriffin (Aug 17, 2013)

RON28 said:


> Half Life : Episode Two's ending also was very emotional, didn't expected. Still waiting for its sequel.



true ..one of the best games i ever played...


----------



## topgear (Aug 19, 2013)

^^ what was the ending exactly.



axelzdly1 said:


> Silent Hill : Shattered Memories @!!!!
> Most of the father,daughter moments..
> 
> and that relief, every time I find some ammo in dead space 2.



every silent hill game has something emotional and memorable moments .. also the sacrifice of Luis Sera is very touchy in Biohazard.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 19, 2013)

topgear said:


> ^^ what was the ending exactly.
> 
> 
> 
> every silent hill game has something emotional and memorable moments .. also the sacrifice of Luis Sera is very touchy in Biohazard.



Right. Tell people to add spoiler tags but don't add them yourself. Nice Analogy.


----------



## topgear (Aug 21, 2013)

I don't know how I missed the words SPOILERS AHEAD! on the thread name anyway, thanks for pointing out - edited my post.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 21, 2013)

topgear said:


> I don't know how I missed the words SPOILERS AHEAD! on the thread name anyway, thanks for pointing out - edited my post.



Its not much of an issue bro. I was joking and just pulling your legs anyway.


----------



## topgear (Aug 21, 2013)

I know bro


----------



## gameranand (Aug 24, 2013)

Mass Effect 3 have some emotional moments till now, specially the death of that little boy on earth.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Aug 24, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Mass Effect 3 have some emotional moments till now, specially the death of that little boy on earth.



At the end of the game you will have other "emotions" for the "little boy" 
which will be like this


----------



## gameranand (Aug 24, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> At the end of the game you will have other "emotions" for the "little boy"
> which will be like this



Good thing you didn't actually tell me what will happen. I intent to find that out, but he was cute.


----------



## mohit9206 (Aug 25, 2013)

The moment where Clementine shoots Lee.But the entire game is an emotional ride.GOTD for me so far..


----------



## theterminator (Aug 25, 2013)

*Marine Heavy Gunner *, way back in 2005 was the first game I ever finished. It was an army game. Seeing the credits made me feel special. 
Hitman's Agent 47 is too much emotional to me. I have made him an important part of my virtual life . 
Max Payne, as people above have said, involves emotional moments. 
GTA III & San Andreas ending. San Andreas is the best GTA game ever.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 26, 2013)

Quite honestly I never thought that ME 3 can actually shatter me emotionally but it did. When Mordin sacrificed himself I was like, if there was any way to save him even the renegade one then I would but there was none. Wrex was alive.


----------



## Saransh verma (Sep 3, 2013)

Selection B/w Life Of Shaundi and to kill the Villian


----------



## Flash (Sep 3, 2013)

- Death of War in Darksiders 1..
- Death of Mona Sax in Max Payne 2...
- Death of Connor's mom in Assassin creed 3..
- Death of Ezio's male members of the family in Assassin creed 2..


----------



## axelzdly1 (Jul 26, 2014)

Dishonored - I love to go stealth in any game. This one was no exception, I was on spree achieving 'Ghost' (un-seen)  in most of the levels, but 


Spoiler



when Corvo gets dishonored for the second time, their plan to manipulate me for the throne, and poor emily  , I was so full of rage   that I killed every single soldier in the next levels. 
Dead bodies found: 72
You deserve it *******s 



The way this game changes your style of advancing, with a propelling reason,  is what made me fall in love with it.


----------



## sutta_boy (Jul 27, 2014)

Mine would be the Death of Ezio, there was a small video related to his death in which he has grown old and has a couple of kids, he goes to the market with his family and sits on a bench to rest for a while and dies right there. I was really attached Ezio, his achievements were bigger than any of the assassins and we saw him grow up and take revenge.


----------



## Flash (Jul 27, 2014)

Ezio is the most lovable assassin the series ever had, that's why Ubi made 3 games with him. Next to Ezio, is Edward - the lovable pirate.


----------



## seamon (Jul 27, 2014)

The death of Mary Read aka James Kidd in Assassin's Creed 4 Black Flag.


----------



## Prashmith (Aug 15, 2014)

halo 4 ending worth a cry


----------



## $hadow (Aug 15, 2014)

Death of blackbeard on AC4.


----------



## theterminator (Oct 18, 2014)

Back in 2001, when I finished The Jungle Book by defeating Sher Khan at Stage 10 on a TV video game.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Oct 18, 2014)

Max Payne 3 <3 all missions


----------



## anirbandd (Oct 18, 2014)

The Last of Us left me emotionally drained. 

Uncharted 2 / 3 filled me up with awe. 

God of War made me feel like a king. 

Mafia 1 made me purely happy. 

GTA made me a blood junkie. 

Portal 1/2 made me marvel.


----------

